# Hauntcast Season 2 Remastered



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast Season 2 has beed edited, remixed and remastered for your aural pleasure. Listen to the entire 2010 season for FREE and hear what what you've been missing, http://hauntcast.net/past-shows/season-2-2010/ .
These episodes include interview with Haunting Gurus:
Terra from Castle of Terra
Bruce Stanton Reign of Terror Haunted House
Baron & Baroness Reuswaat of Darkwing Manor & Morguetorium Museum
creator of the Flying Crank Ghost – Phantasmechanics’ Doug Ferguson
Gary Corb of the legendary Hallowed Haunting Grounds
Ralph ‘Ironman’ Mitchell from Iron Kingdom/Ironstock & Slaughter on 2nd Street
Devil’s Chariot from Haunted Tiki Island & Haunt on Hellizondo
SFX and Make-Up Artist Ed Gannon
Steve Hickman of Terror Syndicate & Dark Works and more!


----------

